# Cần tư vấn chọn dòng tivi cao cấp ạ



## havuhothinh (19 Tháng mười một 2019)

Em cần tư vấn dòng tivi cao cấp ạ, tuy đã có tham khảo trên trang mạng nhưng mông lung quá, e nghĩ nó rất có ích cho những bác đang dự tính nâng cấp Tivi như em. Mong các bác nhiệt tình góp ý cho xôm tụ ạ!?


----------



## nhauyen0088 (19 Tháng mười một 2019)

Cứ nhắm TV OLED của LG mà triển nếu bác thấy tiền bạc là không thành vấn đề. Xài là đỉnh của đỉnh rùi, nhất là con C9 đang là best TV của thế giới bình chọn với giá cả hợp lý: vnexpress.net/so-hoa/tv-lg-oled-c9-dung-dau-nhieu-bang-xep-hang-3989492.html


----------



## boysion (19 Tháng mười một 2019)

Theo tui thì con LG OLED C9 đáng mua nhất. Con này thiết kế viền siêu mỏng nên góc nhìn rộng, hình ảnh đúng chân thực luôn


----------



## bear77 (23 Tháng mười một 2019)

Mới vài hôm trước ra STĐM xem thử mấy con TV OLED của LG. Hình ảnh đúng là đẹp kinh khủng, màn hình không viền, cảm giác như hình ảnh tràn trôi ra ngoài vậy. Thấy giá con C9 ngon, còn không tiết kiệm lấy dòng thấp nhất OLED của LG là B9 cũng quá good


----------



## hode1090 (23 Tháng mười một 2019)

Mình xài con LG OLED C9 nè, nói thật là mua con này không hề hối hận. Con này được các trang công nghệ bình chọn là best TV  2019 đó, hình ảnh đẹp kinh khủng luôn


----------



## vanh60686 (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Đại gia thượng lưu thì quất ngay TV LG OLED cho xứng tầm, đặt vào phòng khách chắc sang chảnh vl


----------



## hoankikop (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Mình vote cho con LG OLED C9 , các trang công nghệ uy tín đều chọn em nó là best TV 2019 rồi nên không phải dạng vừa, bỏ xa các thể loại LED và OLED của các hãng khác: news.zing.vn/tv-lg-oled-c9-chinh-phuc-bang-xep-hang-cua-cac-tap-chi-uy-tin-post998395.html


----------



## nhauyen0088 (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Thấy con LG OLED C9 đang là best TV 2019 đó, bạn tui cũng đang xài con này, thấy cũng ngon, cứ triển con này cũng ok đấy bác


----------



## hode1090 (26 Tháng mười một 2019)

Xem thử clip review trên tay em C9 nè, đúng là chiếc TV đỉnh của đỉnh:


----------



## thuhien (16 Tháng bảy 2020)

.


----------

